# 19 month old making weird noises



## StranjeGirl

Is this normal? My 19 month old is always making strange noises. She loves to suck/chew on her burp cloth and will walk around with it making strange noises that almost sounds like laughing (but she isn't laughing). She also makes high pitched noises, almost like a howling noise. She has made odd noises since she was a newborn. Is this normal? She doesn't do it all the time, mostly when we are home and she is playing on her own....not so much in public. She does make a humming noise while she eats too, especially if it is something she likes (like a "mmmm" noise) Does anyone else have toddlers who do this?


----------



## Nat0619

Don't know about the other noises but Ciara has just started doing a constant 'mmmmm' when eating . Like your LO, usually when it's something she really likes! She also had a spell yesterday of doing a sort of gasping, which scared me the first time! Sounded like she couldn't breathe! 

I think they just experiment with different sounds.


----------



## JASMAK

does she talk? Does she point to things and play with toys in a normal manner (like peek a boo)? does she seem a bit in her own world when she does this?


----------



## StranjeGirl

JASMAK said:


> does she talk? Does she point to things and play with toys in a normal manner (like peek a boo)? does she seem a bit in her own world when she does this?

No she doesn't talk. She is not great at pointing, but she does gesture toward things, usually with her whole hand (sometimes her pointer finger) and says "eh heh heh heh heh" while she looks at me..sort of in a tone of "I want that." She does play with things in a normal manner and loves peek a boo. She doesn't seem in her own world, other than sometimes when she is making the noises she is playing on her own, but she isn't really in her own world if that makes sense. If I get her attention or start playing with her she will usually continue with the noises, and sometimes she makes the noises to us.


----------



## XJessicaX

What we all must realise about kids is they have no social awareness. They are not inhibited with pressures of how to conform! They just do what they want most of the time regardless of how weird they are lol!


----------



## JASMAK

take this
https://www.autismspeaks.org/what-autism/diagnosis/screen-your-child

My daughter was a bit like this at that age. Could me normal. Could be more.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ha ha so true xjessicax!

Thanks Jasmak. i took the test and it said low risk. I also took the 'csbs it' test and it came out fine. I have been worried about autism due to lack of speech and pointing, but as dd has gotten older I don't feel that is her issue. She has good joint attention (gazes at us, holds up her toys for us to look at, hands us things all the time etc) She was late with her gestures (clapping and pointing) and still doesn't use them much. She didn't start clapping or gesturing at things til about 15 months, but honestly I never pointed with her. I feel it is rude to point and I purposely didn't point with her til she was almost a year old and I read that she was supposed to be pointing. She still doesn't really point out things of interest, but she holds things up to show us all the time. She did wave before a year old, but doesn't use it all that much...usually after the person leaves she looks at me and waves. She also doesn't really have pretend play. She will feed her doll if I prompt her and we are playing tea party and I ask her if her doll can have some, then she will do it, but doesn't seem interested in initiating it. These were the things that were labeled "at risk" on the mchat, even though she came out low risk overall. Was your dd diagnosed with autism? If so did she have other red flags at this age- more than just making noises? DD has never seemed in her own world at all. Sometimes she ignores me if a ton of stuff is going on and she is super distracted, but she has never seemed "out of it" She is opposite and super aware and observant. She is cautious of everyone but will sit there and observe everything and everyone - which is what makes me think it isn't autism and more just an expressive speech issue (her receptive language is on track). If you know anything about it I would love your thoughts!


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter was diagnosed at 2 yrs 10 mths. We started noticing things around 12-13 mths. By 18 mths, we just had her assessed at a speech (she wasn't talking). She held one toy and carried it everywhere, but never played with toys. She never got on the floor and had conversations with her ponies or barbies or anything. She was affectionate, and liked hugs, and would look at us, but not really with other people. She was hard to hold in one spot. She would move around alot. It was hard to know there was anything 'wrong' at that time, but the speech pathologist assessed her language as a 9 mth old. From there we had to get a lady come in once a week, and basically she played with her. M really liked it. She did puzzles which she enjoyed, and bubbles. But the imaginative play...doll houses. She enjoyed, but not in the typical way. Its hard to describe her....she actually didnt seem 'different' to me. She got about half the M Chat wrong...or whatever. But, if I answered it honestly...like somethings hse only did for me...or only did once or twice, or kind of did....then she got most wrong. It was only when I had my other daughter...that I saw how much my you get one struggled. My youngest gets a zero on her M Chat. Anywyas, just keep an eye on it. It could be just a little funny thing babies do. It could be more. Low risk is good. It is common for kids to have little funny things and just enjoy your baby and maybe, if you want, take the test again in 6 mths. Just enjoy your baby though. Try not to analyze everything. I did that, and I really missed out. She sounds like she is doing really well. Hope this all makes sense. I am on my mobile, so its hard to read what. Have written


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my goodness, yes, my son makes weird noises all the time. He's 21 months. If I worried about every weird noise he makes, we'd be calling the doctor and getting him checked out five times a day! 

Like a PP said, they just like to experiment with sound and have no idea that it's even "weird" to do so.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

JASMAK said:


> take this
> https://www.autismspeaks.org/what-autism/diagnosis/screen-your-child
> 
> My daughter was a bit like this at that age. Could me normal. Could be more.

Wasn't worried.... Now I am.... Just took that test and it said scored an 8.... Elevated risk and should be evaluated. :S


----------



## JASMAK

Sour_Skittle said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> take this
> https://www.autismspeaks.org/what-autism/diagnosis/screen-your-child
> 
> My daughter was a bit like this at that age. Could me normal. Could be more.
> 
> Wasn't worried.... Now I am.... Just took that test and it said scored an 8.... Elevated risk and should be evaluated. :SClick to expand...

Awe. :(


----------



## StranjeGirl

Sour_Skittle said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> take this
> https://www.autismspeaks.org/what-autism/diagnosis/screen-your-child
> 
> My daughter was a bit like this at that age. Could me normal. Could be more.
> 
> Wasn't worried.... Now I am.... Just took that test and it said scored an 8.... Elevated risk and should be evaluated. :SClick to expand...

Which child are you doing it for? The mchat is for 18+ months :flower:


----------



## StranjeGirl

JASMAK said:


> My daughter was diagnosed at 2 yrs 10 mths. We started noticing things around 12-13 mths. By 18 mths, we just had her assessed at a speech (she wasn't talking). She held one toy and carried it everywhere, but never played with toys. She never got on the floor and had conversations with her ponies or barbies or anything. She was affectionate, and liked hugs, and would look at us, but not really with other people. She was hard to hold in one spot. She would move around alot. It was hard to know there was anything 'wrong' at that time, but the speech pathologist assessed her language as a 9 mth old. From there we had to get a lady come in once a week, and basically she played with her. M really liked it. She did puzzles which she enjoyed, and bubbles. But the imaginative play...doll houses. She enjoyed, but not in the typical way. Its hard to describe her....she actually didnt seem 'different' to me. She got about half the M Chat wrong...or whatever. But, if I answered it honestly...like somethings hse only did for me...or only did once or twice, or kind of did....then she got most wrong. It was only when I had my other daughter...that I saw how much my you get one struggled. My youngest gets a zero on her M Chat. Anywyas, just keep an eye on it. It could be just a little funny thing babies do. It could be more. Low risk is good. It is common for kids to have little funny things and just enjoy your baby and maybe, if you want, take the test again in 6 mths. Just enjoy your baby though. Try not to analyze everything. I did that, and I really missed out. She sounds like she is doing really well. Hope this all makes sense. I am on my mobile, so its hard to read what. Have written

Thanks Jasmak. I hope your dd is progressing well? How do they know if it is asd or just personality? DD does not seem interested in playing with her dolls. She likes toys that do things- play music, or that she can do things with, like stacking cups or blocks, or beads that you slide, or things that can be pushed around the house. However, I hated playing with dolls too and hated pretend play (when I was older) Never understood why my friends wanted to play with things that didn't do anything (like dolls) I still have no imagination lol...i'm very logical. So how do they know if it is an issue, or if the child just prefers different toys? And when you say she never got on the floor with her barbies etc..do you mean at 19 months old? Do most 19 month olds play like that, or do you mean when your dd was older? Do they look at receptive language in asd? DD's seems to be on track. ANd also does pointing with a whole hand count? Or does it have to be a finger? SOrry for all the questions!!


----------



## JASMAK

StranjeGirl said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> My daughter was diagnosed at 2 yrs 10 mths. We started noticing things around 12-13 mths. By 18 mths, we just had her assessed at a speech (she wasn't talking). She held one toy and carried it everywhere, but never played with toys. She never got on the floor and had conversations with her ponies or barbies or anything. She was affectionate, and liked hugs, and would look at us, but not really with other people. She was hard to hold in one spot. She would move around alot. It was hard to know there was anything 'wrong' at that time, but the speech pathologist assessed her language as a 9 mth old. From there we had to get a lady come in once a week, and basically she played with her. M really liked it. She did puzzles which she enjoyed, and bubbles. But the imaginative play...doll houses. She enjoyed, but not in the typical way. Its hard to describe her....she actually didnt seem 'different' to me. She got about half the M Chat wrong...or whatever. But, if I answered it honestly...like somethings hse only did for me...or only did once or twice, or kind of did....then she got most wrong. It was only when I had my other daughter...that I saw how much my you get one struggled. My youngest gets a zero on her M Chat. Anywyas, just keep an eye on it. It could be just a little funny thing babies do. It could be more. Low risk is good. It is common for kids to have little funny things and just enjoy your baby and maybe, if you want, take the test again in 6 mths. Just enjoy your baby though. Try not to analyze everything. I did that, and I really missed out. She sounds like she is doing really well. Hope this all makes sense. I am on my mobile, so its hard to read what. Have written
> 
> Thanks Jasmak. I hope your dd is progressing well? How do they know if it is asd or just personality? DD does not seem interested in playing with her dolls. She likes toys that do things- play music, or that she can do things with, like stacking cups or blocks, or beads that you slide, or things that can be pushed around the house. However, I hated playing with dolls too and hated pretend play (when I was older) Never understood why my friends wanted to play with things that didn't do anything (like dolls) I still have no imagination lol...i'm very logical. So how do they know if it is an issue, or if the child just prefers different toys? And when you say she never got on the floor with her barbies etc..do you mean at 19 months old? Do most 19 month olds play like that, or do you mean when your dd was older? Do they look at receptive language in asd? DD's seems to be on track. ANd also does pointing with a whole hand count? Or does it have to be a finger? SOrry for all the questions!!Click to expand...

My youngest plays with barbies and ponies since about 2 years. Before that it was fairies.


----------

